
I got sucked into the cryptocurrency craze and walked away with $13M - rmason
https://thehustle.co/how-i-made-13-million-cryptocurrency-ethereum/
======
mikece
One guy’s lucky story — I’m glad it worked for him. Others have taken their
own lives when they gambled and lost:

[https://www.crushthestreet.com/articles/breaking-
news/bitcoi...](https://www.crushthestreet.com/articles/breaking-news/bitcoin-
suicides-the-darker-side-of-cryptocurrencies)

------
nakedlunch
A gambler who got lucky. The article gives the distinct impression that the
fact he invested at the bottom of the market rather than just before a bust
cycle was not because of good judgement. There is little else to say about
this.

